# winter wedding



## manderb1 (Feb 16, 2008)

This wedding was suppose to be a sunset wedding, however, it was cloudy and rainy. 
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 16, 2008)

any comments or suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 18, 2008)

no comments? none at all? Wow, I thought my portraits turned out well, I'm a new photographer looking for any helpful tips. I would appreciate some comments, thanks


----------



## Stranger (Feb 18, 2008)

Im not sure if going out at night was the best idea.

IMO

1,2,4,6,8 are all underexposed. The others have pretty harsh flash lighting on them with the dark background.

i think the one with the kids is OOF maybe? may just be the compression.

Im sure others can go more in depth


----------



## fred333 (Feb 18, 2008)

Got some very nice shots in there.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you definitely do have some really good shots in there! Were you just using the flash off of your camera? In some of the shots, the background is really dark but you should be able to correct most of that in post processing.  The shot of the rings is nice but you need to correct the color balance in post processing. You last shot of the two kids is very cute but you need to watch what is in the background...maybe shoot from a different angle or move them just a bit to hide any unwanted things behind them....that is something I am still working on!  All together though, you definitely have a nice bunch of shots though! I'm shooting my first wedding in August and very nervous about it! 

Good Job!


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree that shots are a little dark that is partially due to lack of flash and also they appear darker on the forum for some reason. I agree with you stranger going out at night is NOT a good idea, but the bride showed up late and wedding started 20 mins late (it was a night wedding anyways). So the bride came out of her vehicle and immediately walked down the aisle! this wedding was CHAOS!
Thank you for the comments Fred and Stacey


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Mander,
I think you are off to a good start, but there are few things that I see wrong with these pics.
1. I agree that the majority of these are underexposed and the flash ones are a bit harsh. What kind of lens/lenses are you shooting with?
2. Watch composition. In #1 and #2 there are trees coming out of their heads. Also, the last one would have benefitted from a much closer crop.
3. A few of them, especially #3, have color casts. The third looks exteremely blue, so remember to set your white balance properly.
I think my favorite of the set is #4.


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for pointing out the color tone. I corrected it in PS, is this better?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Are these all SOOC?  What camera are you using?  What editing program do you have?  If you check out your histogram it will show you the exposure and help you determine if it has any issues.  I did an edit - i hope you don't mind.  If you do I can take it away.


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 18, 2008)

yes, the images are SOOC, I use a Nikon D80 w/ a 50mm 1.8 and a 18-135 3.5 lens. I have two editing programs CS3 and photoimpact. The edit is nice, what did you do? blur the image then sharpen the subjects?


----------



## EManza (Feb 18, 2008)

You also used a Panasonic DMC-FZ30 for your last three shots as well.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 18, 2008)

manderb1 said:


> yes, the images are SOOC, I use a Nikon D80 w/ a 50mm 1.8 and a 18-135 3.5 lens. I have two editing programs CS3 and photoimpact. The edit is nice, what did you do? blur the image then sharpen the subjects?


 
I brightened it in levels first.  That was probably the most important part because underexposure can kill any picture.  And then yes in layers I added a blur and then erased back the subjects, you are correct.  
You have an slr and a lens that can open up really wide so you should play around with learning depth of field because it will really save you from stuff like having trees appear to be coming out of poeple's heads when composition can't save you from that. KWIM?
What mode did you shoot in?


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 18, 2008)

my assist used the panasonic but yes, that was used too!

I normally shot in Aperture mode and adjust to the lowest possible f stop.


----------



## federerphotography (Feb 22, 2008)

I think your thought to 'close the aperture as much as possible' is not the right approach.

With a distracting background, rife with 'merger' opportunities, you should, imho, isolate your subject from the (distracting) background -- you do this with a larger aperture. (assuming you don't go so wide that the DOF doesn't cover your subjects)


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

You are off to a good start but there is lots of room for improvement.  You might want to consider a flash bracket that flips or rotates, this will keep the flash above the camera at all times, so that you don't get the side shadows that we see here.

Also, it might help if you tried to balance the flash and ambient exposure....so that they don't look like they are in a dark cave.  I find it's easiest to do this by putting the camera into M mode when using flash.  Set your aperture for the DOF that you need, then set the shutter speed that will give you good ambient (background exposure).  The flash should take care of the exposure for the subjects and you can use FEC to tweak it.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like 4 and 6, as the groom looks like he's smiling/having fun (unlike his expression in 1-3). And 9 is really lovely.


----------



## manderb1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice federerphotography. I am new and looking for all the advice I can get.

Thanks Mike, I have a bracket, but I REALLY need a new flash, mine is pretty weak. I am looking at buying the sb 800.

Antarctican, thanks for the comment.


----------



## j.bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

manderb1 said:


> no comments? none at all? Wow, I thought my portraits turned out well, I'm a new photographer looking for any helpful tips. I would appreciate some comments, thanks



I love taking pictures, though I'm not I'm not a pro (don't think i will be). btw, the shot i like most is that of the children


----------

